# Fist post: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix



## sam_little (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there,
First post here. I'm considering a German Shepherd Dog / Newfoundland mix from a local GSD rescue organization. I like both breeds, but especially like certain traits from each. I know each dog is different and may inherit very different traits from the parent breeds, but wonder if specific traits might be dominant.

There is a specific dog inspiring my interest in this pup. My neighbors had a Newfoundland / Black Labrador Retriever mix, and the thing was as docile as a lamb, even at a young age. None of the wild, erratic behavior that young labs are known (and loved) for. It really seemed more like a Newfoundland, just smaller.

I wonder if I should expect a similar traits from a GSD/Newfi mix. That is, are the docile traits of the Newfoundland dominant, or am I asking too much of genetics? I would be perfectly happy with a purebred GSD, so I guess any mellowing that the Newfi provides would be gravy. However, they are two different breeds, and I'd like my partner to know what we're getting in to.

Anyone with experience with this mix? Pictures? Traits? Compounded proclivities towards disorders such as hip dysplasia?

Thanks for any advice. Again, I stress that I like both breeds, so no need to harp on each breed's particulars, unless I can expect them to be dominant.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

The temperament is really a crapshoot, especially in terms of a mix. It has so much to do with how the dog is raised, although you are right, some breed specific tendencies might show up. It's impossible to say which, though. I'd venture to guess that a half-GSD won't be as intense as a GSD, but I don't think anyone can really say for sure.

I wouldn't have too many expectations of *exactly* what you want the dog to be like. All I can say is socialize, socialize, socialize, and train the pants off that pup. Get into Puppy Kindergarten, and if you are able, continue to Beginner classes too. If you do what you're supposed to in terms of socialization and training from an early age, you should have no problems with this pup. Sure, you may get a high energy dog, or maybe you'll get a lazy couch potato, maybe you'll get a Newf in a mix body, maybe you'll get the aloofness towards strangers of a GSD, who knows.. but it can all be managed.

As for health I have no idea. Large breeds are more prone to HD, but that, too, seems to have a genetic link. In your case, you really can't trace it back, since he's from a rescue.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You really won't be able to predict the animal's temperament if he's terribly young. He could go either way, or seem nothing like either breed 

I would be concerned about an increased dispostion to hip and elbow dysplasia, HOWEVER, you CAN OFA/Penn Hip a mixed breed 

Thank you for considering rescue


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I would be concerned about an increased dispostion to hip and elbow dysplasia, HOWEVER, you CAN OFA/Penn Hip a mixed breed


Yeah.. by my saying that it is genetic, all I meant is that you don't have the convenience of the dog's parents' OFA scores. And I believe you OFA test your dog at two years (you'd know better than me, Xeph), so it doesn't help much during the actual process of adopting a puppy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm not disagreeing with you MissMutt.....we actually posted at the same time earlier ^_^


----------



## Oliver Jenkins (Feb 10, 2009)

I just picked up a Newfi GSD mix last week. He's only 9 weeks old and huge. He's really calm. He has the appearance of a Newfi in every way except the coloring. He bites like puppies do but he is so easily trainable. I love the calmness he has and the intelligence. I would play with the dog and see how he reacts. I don't think it takes too long to discover their personalities. I have pictures on my blog www.theminnickfamily.blogspot.com 
We have 2 old cats and he barked and chased them the first day. That was it. He knows what he's allowed to do and not in just a few days. I would get another if I could find one.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Oliver Jenkins said:


> I have pictures on my blog www.theminnickfamily.blogspot.com


I want that puppy!


----------



## jconli (Sep 2, 2008)

Oliver, I love your puppy! Make sure you continue to post pictures here so we can see the growth!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I want that puppy!


Me first! That is one seriously cute pup.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> That is one seriously cute pup.


That's gotta be a Jim Henson creation.


----------



## Oliver Jenkins (Feb 10, 2009)

I really do think someone could make good money breeding Newfies and German Shepherds. What would it be a New German?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Oliver Jenkins said:


> I really do think someone could make good money breeding Newfies and German Shepherds. What would it be a New German?


Actually, it would be a *Leonberger*.

Personally, I wouldn't let a baby have that much fun on a dog and/or I wouldn't stop the dog from getting up and walking away.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Actually, it would be a *Leonberger*.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't let a baby have that much fun on a dog and/or I wouldn't stop the dog from getting up and walking away.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> That's gotta be a Jim Henson creation.


 Totally....


----------



## sisterpastor (Feb 24, 2010)

sam_little said:


> Hi there,
> First post here. I'm considering a German Shepherd Dog / Newfoundland mix from a local GSD rescue organization. I like both breeds, but especially like certain traits from each. I know each dog is different and may inherit very different traits from the parent breeds, but wonder if specific traits might be dominant.
> 
> There is a specific dog inspiring my interest in this pup. My neighbors had a Newfoundland / Black Labrador Retriever mix, and the thing was as docile as a lamb, even at a young age. None of the wild, erratic behavior that young labs are known (and loved) for. It really seemed more like a Newfoundland, just smaller.
> ...


We have a 14 year old Half Newfie half German Shepherd dog. He is WONDERFUL. His name is Ben. He loves children especially our 14 grand kids. Ben has the best attributes of both of his parents. He is gentle and very obedient. We can walk him without a leash. He stays right there with you. If he gets a little ahead of us we just tell him to slow down and he does. While he is a people lover, he knows instinctively who should be in our house yard or approach the kids. We live in Northern Michigan so we are in the water a lot. He loves it. He loves the "rescue" the little ones. In the winter he likes to make snow angels and play in the snow. Because he is 14 years old I want to start looking for a Newfie/Shepherd pup. Ben likes to take puppies under his wing and help train them and he's excellent at it. I want the pup before he gets too old to help. So...if you are looking for a great all around dog try to find this wonderful half and half. If anyone knows where we can find one of these puppies please let me know.


----------



## sisterpastor (Feb 24, 2010)

Our Ben gets along well with other dogs and he likes cats. The only thing he chases are black squirrels. He is 14 and has no major physical problems. He's only been sick one time and that was because he hurt his foot in the creek. We've had him from a pup. The only problem we had training him was he liked to bring toys into our yard from the neighbors. Although he did one time rescue a neighbors groceries from the back of her car.


----------



## kikes92 (May 3, 2010)

My purebred Newfie female is due to have puppies any day. She's bred to a large german shepherd, and I'm eager to see what the cross will be like..


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

There is kind of a silent standard when it comes to mixed breeds that the dog will usually act most like the breed it outwardly resembles the most. So if the dog looks outwardly mostly like shepherd then they will likely act more sheherd-y. This isn't saying that there isn't the one that occasionally doesn't follow this rule just like any dog but in my experience I have found it to be true 95% of the time.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

kikes92 said:


> My purebred Newfie female is due to have puppies any day. She's bred to a large german shepherd, and I'm eager to see what the cross will be like..


Should I even ask WHY you bred your newife to a shepherd? Is this a new fashion trend or something that I didn't get the memo on?


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

Pardon me, but I was going to ask the same thing - both breeds are great, but there is absolutely no reason to cross breed them. A hybrid from those two breeds would not be an improvement - IMHO

Diane


----------



## sisterpastor (Feb 24, 2010)

The family where we got our Newfie/Shepherd mix did not intentionally breed their Newfie with the Shepherd. It was an accident.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

My comment was directed at Kikes92


----------



## sisterpastor (Feb 24, 2010)

I just posted 2 photos of our Ben.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm quite interested in knowing why those two were bred as well.


----------



## sisterpastor (Feb 24, 2010)

If you are asking me, my dog was an accident. His mom got pregnant by a visiting German Shepherd. I don't know about the Fist post.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I was following up Dog_Shrink's post. I'm inquiring about ***** who has a dog now that was bred with the other breed.


----------



## kikes92 (May 3, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I was following up Dog_Shrink's post. I'm inquiring about ***** who has a dog now that was bred with the other breed.


Unfortunately, mine was also an accident...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmmm, accident? I don't think there are accidents, just poor ownership.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

kikes92 said:


> My purebred Newfie female is due to have puppies any day. She's bred to a large german shepherd, and I'm eager to see what the cross will be like..


At best you'll probably end up with a large dog with the intelligence and instincts of both breeds. At worst you might wind up with a bunch of cocky, dominant, skittish nerve bags with bad hips. Mixing is no guarantee of hybrid vigor, health OR temperament. Not saying mixes can't be wonderful. I've met plenty of dogs who seem to get "the best of both worlds" from their parents. But I've also met mixed breeds with horrible health problems. My old neighbors rottie mix was euthanized at 6 months old because her hips were literally crumbling to dust. _SIX MONTHS OLD_. I've groomed a few mixed breeds as well that had iffy dispositions at best (a chow mix, and a GSD/lab mix). One of the most psycho dogs I've met was a little cutesy-wootsey "poo" mix, purposely bred to be a cute little pet. His temperament and expression made Charles Manson look like Little Miss Muffet. Scary.
It might be in your best interest to have your female spayed and devote your spare time to helping raise and train puppies and dogs at the humane society, that way you'll get to see what all kinds of crosses can be like.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

kikes92 said:


> My purebred Newfie female is due to have puppies any day. She's bred to a large german shepherd, and I'm eager to see what the cross will be like..


Doesn't seem accidental.There is thing called spaying.....it would have prevented it.


----------



## trooper31 (May 14, 2010)

sisterpastor said:


> We have a 14 year old Half Newfie half German Shepherd dog. He is WONDERFUL. His name is Ben. He loves children especially our 14 grand kids. Ben has the best attributes of both of his parents. He is gentle and very obedient. We can walk him without a leash. He stays right there with you. If he gets a little ahead of us we just tell him to slow down and he does. While he is a people lover, he knows instinctively who should be in our house yard or approach the kids. We live in Northern Michigan so we are in the water a lot. He loves it. He loves the "rescue" the little ones. In the winter he likes to make snow angels and play in the snow. Because he is 14 years old I want to start looking for a Newfie/Shepherd pup. Ben likes to take puppies under his wing and help train them and he's excellent at it. I want the pup before he gets too old to help. So...if you are looking for a great all around dog try to find this wonderful half and half. If anyone knows where we can find one of these puppies please let me know.


my newfie german shepard cross is exactly the same he is 3 year old softie always wants to be around loves kids even plays football and has a habit of putting both front paws on the ball so youi cant kick it away hes a big dog about 60 kilos but extremley fast and agile i have him walking to heel no probs even worked on silent commands very quick learner especially when food or training treats involved . I have trained in the past british army war dogs normally german shepards& rotwiellers next to my last pet german shepard holly failed ex poiice dog sadley passed on at the grand age of 14 .Max is a serious handfull but great fun and really if you are thinking of getting a big dog for whatever your needs my advise is allway check the parents of the pup i will post a video of max in action when i can find how to do it


----------



## William E (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 16 month old Newfoundland Shepherd Mix, I adopted him from a local SPCA when he was 8 weeks old. It may be typical but since the first say I got him he has been the most affectionate and well mannered dog I could have hoped for. He doesn't chase anthing other than squirrels he rarely barks even in response to being barked at, he does not jump on anyone but may paw a leg from time to time. He is well socialised with other dogs and usually responds to fights by running in and licking everyone, which I'm not convinced is a good thing he has only defended himself when it counts and doesn't seem to hold a grudge.

The Newfie is definately stronger in his appearance but I would say he has the frame of a shepherd, he only weights 80lbs but has absolutely no fat despite being on a constant feeder and he eats alot. He is always full of energy and would like constant attention, I say would like because he will not hesitate to bring you his favourite toy or approach to assult you with licks but when told to lie down or go away he will do so without protest and seem content.

I'm rambling but in my experience it is a great mix, although as others have pointed out I'm not sure it's a good on purpose mix as the probability of recessive traits may be higher.

Here are a few pics as he gets older


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or are old posts coming up sooooo much lately?


----------



## Mikkal897 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I have a 15 week old Newfoundland/GSD. Her grandad was the German Shepherd. Mum and dad, were huge and fluffy...not much sign of the German Shepherd.

Heres some pictures of her ( Gabby ) 








- 8 weeks









- 14 weeks


----------



## Rocky sez (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*

We adopted something that was supposed to be a Newfie/Shepherd mix at the Shelter.
He is very smart (learns just by watching you), addicted to people and water and loves dogs, animals and especially kids and puppies. He can be very active but settles well in the care or at home.
He is currently 12 months, weighs in about 75-80 lbs and has medium to long fur.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*



Rocky sez said:


> We adopted something that was supposed to be a Newfie/Shepherd mix at the Shelter.
> He is very smart (learns just by watching you), addicted to people and water and loves dogs, animals and especially kids and puppies. He can be very active but settles well in the care or at home.
> He is currently 12 months, weighs in about 75-80 lbs and has medium to long fur.


He looks like a poorly bred Border Collie or Border Collie mix to me, I don't see any shepherd or newfie in him.


----------



## hayleedog (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*

I had a newfie/shep mix years ago named macgruder. Me was the best dog and I loved him to death but he definitely wasn't newfie minded. He was protective of his people and had to be muzzled while in public. As for his looks, he resembled an extremely large lab. I got him from a co-worker and knew both of his parents, they here both purebred and lived next to eachother, it was a case of one jumping the fence to get to the other. I would definitely get this combination again if circumstances presented itself.


----------



## Rocky sez (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*



DJEtzel said:


> He looks like a poorly bred Border Collie or Border Collie mix to me, I don't see any shepherd or newfie in him.


Well he was supposed to be a Newfie mix per rescue. The DNA test verified GSD and Wheaten (?!). But his personality and looks is like a flat coated retriever/ Newfie perhaps border collie mix (he likes to herd/ baby sit our other GSD mix). Can't see the GSD or wheaten in looks or personality at all. He does not even bark. He can but doesn't.

We originally wanted a Newfie. Though couldn't find any in a shelter. 
We did contact a breeder, though then kept on browsing petfinder (just felt awkward paying thousands for a dog if thousands stay in shelters) and when we stumbled upon a " Newfie mix" that very much looked like the posted images at 8 weeks, we were thrilled. Whatever mongrel he is now, we love him .


----------



## AndtRose (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*

I have a Newfie GSD Wolf X, he's the best dog I've ever had, the three kids love him to bits and he loves them back just as much.

Must point out that these dogs need lots of looking after and should not be kept locked up for hours at a time, my boy Finn (name after the Irish giant Fionn McCool) has an acre of garden to run around in when I'm not at home, but still needs a long walk for about an hour in the evening.

If you're thinking of getting a dog like Finn, or have just got a puppy like him and need advice then drop me a line.

When I first got Finn I didn't realise the amount of attention he needed, so if I can help it will help you and your Newfie GSD X.

If anyone can tell me how to post photos on this site then I'll get some pictures of Finn for you to see. Just to let you know, Finn is five years old now, stands about six feet tall on his hind legs and weighs about ten stone (150lbs or 70kgs).

I have a Newfie GSD Wolf X, he's the best dog I've ever had, the three kids love him to bits and he loves them back just as much.

Must point out that these dogs need lots of looking after and should not be kept locked up for hours at a time, my boy Finn (name after the Irish giant Fionn McCool) has an acre of garden to run around in when I'm not at home, but still needs a long walk for about an hour in the evening.

If you're thinking of getting a dog like Finn, or have just got a puppy like him and need advice then drop me a line.

When I first got Finn I didn't realise the amount of attention he needed, so if I can help it will help you and your Newfie GSD X.

If anyone can tell me how to post photos on this site then I'll get some pictures of Finn for you to see. Just to let you know, Finn is five years old now, stands about six feet tall on his hind legs and weighs about ten stone (150lbs or 70kgs).

I have a Newfie GSD Wolf X, he's the best dog I've ever had, the three kids love him to bits and he loves them back just as much.

Must point out that these dogs need lots of looking after and should not be kept locked up for hours at a time, my boy Finn (name after the Irish giant Fionn McCool) has an acre of garden to run around in when I'm not at home, but still needs a long walk for about an hour in the evening.

If you're thinking of getting a dog like Finn, or have just got a puppy like him and need advice then drop me a line.

When I first got Finn I didn't realise the amount of attention he needed, so if I can help it will help you and your Newfie GSD X.

If anyone can tell me how to post photos on this site then I'll get some pictures of Finn for you to see. Just to let you know, Finn is five years old now, stands about six feet tall on his hind legs and weighs about ten stone (150lbs or 70kgs).

Think I've worked out how to post photos, here's my big boy Finn.








//www.dogforums.com/members/andtrose-albums-finn-picture24064-imgp0480.jpg[/IMG]









If this hasn't worked then apologies.

Just realised I've messed up with my posts (copied the same message over and over), apologies, I'm a dog lover not a computer expert:redface:!


----------



## Mikkal897 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Newfoundland / German Shepherd Dog mix*

I usually just take her for two long walks a day. She's full of energy when your playing with her.. but for the most part shes a sleepy dog.


----------



## cbailey (Jan 20, 2012)

My daughter just got a mix from a litter that was dumped in a ditch. They are not totally sure what is in with the German Shepherd, just that it was a black dog, and he has the look of a newfie. I just can't believe someone would dump 7 puppies in a ditch.


----------



## Mikkal897 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's awful... Where was this??


----------



## cbailey (Jan 20, 2012)

Miami County in Indiana


----------



## xxsleepybunnyxx (Nov 8, 2013)

How big did your puppy become when he was fully grown?


----------

